# Love (translation)



## Karina (Brazil/Portugal)

Again!!  english into Greek   Sorry!


I will believe that you love me because I love you to... love hurts because we are far from each other but we will be together!
I Will listen every days the music that you had send to me, everydays just to remenber you! I love you and you can believe me!


[This text is to a boy]   please!!! thank you!


----------



## jaxlarus

To πιστεύω πως μ' αγαπάς, γιατί κι εγώ σ' αγαπάω... Η αγάπη πονά γιατί είμαστε μακριά ο ένας απ' τον άλλο. Μα θ' ανταμώσουμε (or: θα 'μαστε μαζί)!
Θ' ακούω κάθε μέρα τη μουσική (or: τα τραγούδια) που μου 'στειλες, κάθε μέρα για να σε θυμάμαι! Σ' αγαπώ, πίστεψέ με!

*Θ' ανταμώσουμε* is a more poetic way of saying *we'll meet*.
*Θα 'μαστε μαζί* is *we'll be together*, verbatim.
*Μουσική *in general, or orchestral (no lyrics).
*Τραγούδια *= songs.


----------



## Karina (Brazil/Portugal)

Thank you again... Well, thank you is not enough, I know it!   euxaristw polu, polu!!  

One question: 

Why do you say: τη μουσική and not _η μουσική_?  thank you!


----------



## jaxlarus

*Η μουσική* is nominative singular.
*Τη μουσική* is accusative singular.

Since* ακούω *is a transitive* verb, it requires the accusative:

η μουσική: *Ακούω τη μουσική που μου έστειλες.*
οι μαθητές, η άσκηση: *Ο δάσκαλος ανέθεσε στους μαθητές την άσκηση της σελίδας 17.*
η πόρτα: *Κάποιος χτυπάει την πόρτα*.
ο γιατρός: *Φωνάξτε ένα γιατρό!
*
Jax
_______
*Maybe you'd also like to take a look at this.


----------



## anthodocheio

Karina (Brazil/Portugal) said:


> I will believe that you love me because I love you to*o*... love hurts because we are far from each other but we will be together!
> I Will listen every days the music that you had send to me, everydays just to remenber you! I love you and you can believe me!


 


jaxlarus said:


> To πιστεύω πως μ' αγαπάς, γιατί κι εγώ σ' αγαπάω... Η αγάπη πονά γιατί είμαστε μακριά ο ένας απ' τον άλλο. Μα θ' ανταμώσουμε (or: θα 'μαστε μαζί)!
> Θ' ακούω κάθε μέρα τη μουσική (or: τα τραγούδια) που μου 'στειλες, κάθε μέρα για να σε θυμάμαι! Σ' αγαπώ, πίστεψέ με!


May I?

Το πιστεύω πως μ' αγαπάς γιατί κι εγώ σ' αγαπάω... Η αγάπη πονά γιατί είμαστε μακριά ο ένας απ' τον άλλο, όμως θα είμαστε μαζί.
Θα ακούω κάθε μέρα τη μουσική που μου έστειλες. Κάθε μέρα, απλά και μόνο για να σε θυμάμαι! Σ' αγαπώ και μπορείς να με πιστέψεις!

Some changes... What's more important is the last one...

Um abraço!


----------



## Forero

jaxlarus said:


> To πιστεύω πως μ' αγαπάς, γιατί κι εγώ σ' αγαπάω... Η αγάπη πονά γιατί είμαστε μακριά ο ένας απ' τον άλλο. Μα θ' ανταμώσουμε (or: θα 'μαστε μαζί)!
> Θ' ακούω κάθε μέρα τη μουσική (or: τα τραγούδια) που μου 'στειλες, κάθε μέρα για να σε θυμάμαι! Σ' αγαπώ, πίστεψέ με!
> 
> *Θ' ανταμώσουμε* is a more poetic way of saying *we'll meet*.
> *Θα 'μαστε μαζί* is *we'll be together*, verbatim.
> *Μουσική *in general, or orchestral (no lyrics).
> *Τραγούδια *= songs.



Is there any difference in nuance between αγαπάω and αγαπώ?  I thought αγαπάω was an obsolete form.


----------



## anthodocheio

The two are in use.. I can't (or cannot?) explain it very well... It's not really a difference in nuance. Some may say that the one is more poetic or more formal than the other. I just believe that we can play with those two, or in some cases (see that I kept it the same as Jax, because that's how I would have said it too) it feels that one fits better..

Thinking again.. αγαπάω pronouncing it holds up more.. Maybe emphasizes?? Well, I said I can't explain it.. Just an idea..

What about choosing between "can't" and "cannot"?


----------



## jaxlarus

anthodocheio said:


> Some may say that the one is more poetic or more formal than the other. I just believe that we can play with those two, or in some cases (see that I kept it the same as Jax, because that's how I would have said it too) it feels that one fits better..
> 
> Thinking again.. αγαπάω pronouncing it holds up more.. Maybe emphasizes?? Well, I said I can't explain it.. Just an idea..



My feelings exactly. 

And some information: 

Firstly, you'll never hear a Cypriot use the uncontracted form (*οδηγάω*, *ζητάω*, *μιλάω*). We always say *οδηγώ*, *ζητώ*, *μιλώ*. Other than that, you'll never hear a Cypriot saying "*Σ' αγαπώ*". Pronouns in Cypriot Greek always follow the verb: *Αγαπώ σε*, *έδειξα του*, *είπα σου*...

Secondly, although I also perceive *αγαπάω *as being more poetic and meaningful than *αγαπώ *due to its...one extra syllable, I feel free to shift between the two when I write. 
BUT do consider this:

"*Σ' αγαπάω, μ' ακούς; Σ' αγαπάω, μ' ακούς; 
Σ' αγαπάω σου λέω!
Είμαι μόνος, μ' ακούς; Είμαι μόνος, μ' ακούς; 
Σ' έχω ανάγκη, πεθαίνω!*"

"*Ποιος μιλεί στα νερά και ποιος κλαίει - ακούς;
Ποιος γυρεύει τον άλλο, ποιος φωνάζει - ακούς;
Είμ' εγώ που φωνάζω κι είμ' εγώ που κλαίω, μ' ακούς
Σ' αγαπώ, σ' αγαπώ, μ' ακούς.*"

Now, which of the above two sounds more...poetic to you? 
The former is part of the lyrics of a (veeeery) popular song of the '80s. The latter are the closing verses of one of the most moving poems in Greek, written by the Nobel Prize winner poet Odysséas Elytis. See what I mean, now? 

And lastly, the choice between *αγαπάω *and *αγαπώ *is actually unimportant.
What's truly important is whether the man / woman saying it actually means it - and knows what αγάπη *TRULY *means...

Αυτά, γιατί το κλίμα άρχισε να μη με σηκώνει...


----------



## thelightchild

jaxlarus said:


> What's truly important is whether the man / woman saying it actually means it - and knows what αγάπη *TRULY *means...


 
Sorry for offtopic, but I should say "Amen!" to jaxlarus 

And, if you can help me again, how can I say the above text to *a girl, *please?

Thank you very much.


----------



## anthodocheio

thelightchild said:


> Sorry for offtopic, but I should say "Amen!" to jaxlarus
> 
> And, if you can help me again, how can I say the above text to *a girl, *please?
> 
> Thank you very much.


 
This text?



Karina (Brazil/Portugal) said:


> I will believe that you love me because I love you to*o*... love hurts because we are far from each other but we will be together!
> I Will listen every days the music that you had sen*t* to me, everydays just to reme*m*ber you! I love you and you can believe me!


 
Nothing changes. For a girl goes the same... Only uses "you" and "I"... No adjectives... So..


----------



## wonderment

anthodocheio said:


> The two are in use.. I can't (or cannot?) explain it very well... It's not really a difference in nuance. Some may say that the one is more poetic or more formal than the other. I just believe that we can play with those two, or in some cases (see that I kept it the same as Jax, because that's how I would have said it too) it feels that one fits better..
> 
> Thinking again.. ?????? pronouncing it holds up more.. Maybe emphasizes?? Well, I said I can't explain it.. Just an idea..
> 
> What about choosing between "can't" and "cannot"?



For a poet, the choice may be important for metrical reasons. The extra syllable can be used to fill out the rhythm or beat of a verse. Try reading Elytis's poem aloud with αγαπάω instead of αγαπὠ and its cadence will feel 'off' somehow. The effect is even more noticeable with the song because of the musical accompaniment--try singing it with αγαπώ instead of αγαπάω.

“Cannot” is more formal than “can’t.” In writing the uncontracted form is always more formal than the contracted one.


----------



## jaxlarus

wonderment said:


> For a poet, the choice may be important for metrical reasons. The extra syllable can be used to fill out the rhythm or beat of a verse




But then again, back to the original post, for some reason, I personally wouldn't go with:
*         To πιστεύω πως μ' αγαπάς, γιατί κι εγώ σ' αγαπώ...*
Maybe it's because *αγαπάς *is already contracted (actually there is no other form for 2nd singular) and I wouldn't want to sound 'repetitive'. 
And then, *αγαπάω *is kind of reassuring, if I may say? It's like saying "I *do* love you", "trust me when I say that I love you, darling". And all that with just an extra syllable, a mere '*ά*'!

Ιn the second case, there is no need to do that, because of what follows:
*Σ' αγαπώ, πίστεψέ με!*

This is only one of the reasons why I love this language... So many ways to express the exact same thing: *αγαπούσες *- *αγάπαγες*, *αγαπάμε *- *αγαπούμε*, *κοιτάζονταν *- *κοιταζόντουσαν*, *κοιτάζει *- *κοιτάει *- *κοιτά*, *έψαχναν *- *ψάχνανε*. 
It gives you a kind of freedom to chose between the form you find more appropriate to use in a certain context and though the meaning does not really change, each one of the words carries a distinctive hue that fulfills your sentiment the way that last stroke of the brush does on a painting.


----------

